
Interactive calendar for your 4680 weeks of life on this earth. Neat - sverrirs
http://labs.coruscantconsulting.co.uk/life/weeks/
======
sverrirs
Based on the idea discussed in this original article

[http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/life-
weeks.html](http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/life-weeks.html)

Additional reference data from:

[http://people.math.sfu.ca/~idmercer/celebdeathsbyage.html](http://people.math.sfu.ca/~idmercer/celebdeathsbyage.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy#List_by_the_United_Nations.2C_for_2010.E2.80.932015)

